

New Search Engine: Wolfram Alpha shows data in a way Google can't - dreamz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10233763-2.html

======
vaksel
i bet its not that Google can't...its just that Google doesn't want to do it.
I'll be surprised if Wolfram Alpha's niche is more than 1/10 of a percent of
Search users

~~~
windsurfer
This is hand-curated data. It goes against Google's core philosophy of
improving the algorithm instead of just the data.

